# ArcheryTalk's Exclusive Ted Nugent Video Interview



## Kurt D. (Jul 3, 2007)

The Exclusive Interview with Ted Nugent is now available to stream on ArcheryTalk TV. We want to give Ted a BIG THANKS for giving us over an hour of his time to do the interview with us. We will be adding a few more segments, so stay tuned.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks Kurt! :thumbs_up


----------



## The Answer (Sep 25, 2010)

Very nice. Thanks


----------



## Kurt D. (Jul 3, 2007)

Your welcome guys, Enjoy  It was great to meet him!


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

Good point Ted. This world is all about the negative in life. Its easier to bash someone these days than to tell them good job.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

*ttt* :thumbs_up


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumb:


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Totally awesome!!!! Ted is the MAN! Thanks Kurt for posting that.


----------



## Jellio (Sep 5, 2007)

You the man Ted keep fighting the good fight.


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

Ted is by far my favorite TV Personality on the hunting channels. He makes some great points in those segments...I actually have debated on 50lb hunting bow myself....


----------



## skipper26 (Feb 28, 2008)

Uncle Ted for president!!! good job :thumbs_up


----------



## tjb50cal (Jul 5, 2010)

Banjo Man said:


> Totally awesome!!!! Ted is the MAN! Thanks Kurt for posting that.


i totally agree with ted,
thanks for those great videos

may all Teds critics be cursed for life


----------



## Dylanl (May 14, 2010)

Uncle Ted is the man! great videos.


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

Wish we had a few more like him !


----------



## solohunter (Feb 22, 2005)

Ted, shmed.....
Solohunter


----------



## Crazy_Boxer (Apr 24, 2008)

Deadly Tedly Rocks !!!


----------



## q-ville (Sep 2, 2009)

ted,thanks for all you do. God bless


----------



## rootju (Sep 22, 2009)

Got our back Ted, keep up the great work!


----------



## The Answer (Sep 25, 2010)

Wow! What a big difference between here and the one in the hunting section.


----------



## Budman3232 (Nov 26, 2009)

skipper26 said:


> uncle ted for president!!! Good job :thumbs_up


x 2


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

Ted you are the man


----------



## bownutty (Feb 8, 2004)

Thanks! Yep, I could be friends with him.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

skipper26 said:


> Uncle Ted for president!!! good job :thumbs_up



*x3 Ted, White & Blue!* :thumbs_up


----------



## joehunter8301 (Jul 16, 2009)

uncle ted is a class act everything that guy says is gold in my opinion


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

Ted is a gift to our sport. Perfect? No. Are you? I doubt it. He is so right about how he was crucified for a simple oversight and ignored for the many good things he does. That is why our "free press', while necessary, absolutely stinks in matters such as this.

45er


----------



## bdads (Mar 27, 2009)

awesome vids !!!! rock-on !!!!


----------



## cold1984 (Oct 7, 2009)

well said uncle ted!


----------



## Zoobear (Aug 9, 2005)

Ted Rocks!!!!


----------



## jwcatto (Jul 27, 2006)

So true, so true. Thanks Ted for all you do for us. You have my back, so I have yours. Carry on.
Catto


----------



## whitetailfreak (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## landon607 (Nov 5, 2007)

That was awesome. I have been an Uncle Ted fan for many years. I wish I could hunt with him just once. This will be my 21st bow season and I think he forgot more about bow hunting than I will ever know.


----------



## K9-26 (Oct 25, 2006)

He truely does embrace and cherish the spirit of hunting and what it means to be a hunter


----------



## mrfitsall (Aug 18, 2010)

Ted's so right about starting archers. I saw a well meaning Grand Dad at my local shop getting his totally cute grandaughters set up for archery. The bow was too long and heavy. Neither one of them could pull that dog back comfortably, and I found myself wondering why more people don't start kids out with a QUALITY recurve bow. I did that with my girls using a Hoyt takedown @20# and had some good light arrows fletched with feathers so you they could shoot fingers. Add one pin and you're in business. Kids just want to se the arrows stick in the target and good arrows will do that. The recurve is'nt draw specific and will grow with your kids. Also some kids don't stay shooting, what with school, sports, boys, jobs, whatever . This set-up is'nt expensive and can be passed on to any kid who wants to shoot archery. Which is what I did with that set-up. Try it,You'll like it


----------



## trailinone (Sep 5, 2009)

Nothing but respect for Ted in my eyes. Thanks for the videos.
Chris


----------



## IrishMike (Mar 19, 2007)

Nugent is Awesome


----------



## ramsayj (Sep 29, 2010)

i will unite with my blood brothers for the hunt this weekend!!!!


----------



## Vtbowhunter37 (Oct 4, 2006)

Ted.... Your the MAN!!!!!!! Keep up the GREAT work with the kids.... Takes a big heart to do as much as you do. You will get the ultimate reward someday...


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

mrfitsall said:


> Ted's so right about starting archers. I saw a well meaning Grand Dad at my local shop getting his totally cute grandaughters set up for archery. The bow was too long and heavy. Neither one of them could pull that dog back comfortably, and I found myself wondering why more people don't start kids out with a QUALITY recurve bow. I did that with my girls using a Hoyt takedown @20# and had some good light arrows fletched with feathers so you they could shoot fingers. Add one pin and you're in business. Kids just want to se the arrows stick in the target and good arrows will do that. The recurve is'nt draw specific and will grow with your kids. Also some kids don't stay shooting, what with school, sports, boys, jobs, whatever . This set-up is'nt expensive and can be passed on to any kid who wants to shoot archery. Which is what I did with that set-up. Try it,You'll like it


+100%.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

*TED IS MORE OF A BENIFIT TO US HUNTERS THAN "ALMOST" THE ENTIRE AT COMMUNITY EVER CAN BE*

He's out there at times, but I'll share a fire with him ANYTIME


----------



## abianca99 (Nov 26, 2009)

Awsome!!!! It would be great to have him in hunting camp. Is there a link to the whole interview?


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

Ted is only "out there" when he is awake :darkbeer:... when he is playing his guitar at the camp fire or its finally bed time or at sunrise. Ted is Ted and there is no substitute for Ted when ever it comes to family, America or the outdoors.....


And no Ted dosent drink or do drugs..... thats just Ted in the wild!


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)

Love Uncle Ted...
Truly look up to him and everything he stands for.
Unfortunately, the old saying is true.... no good dead goes unpunished....
strange place we live in these days.
Keep it up Ted... Me and my 2 young girls (6&4) love ya bro!


----------



## sunstroked (Oct 8, 2008)

What he said in the interview is very understandable. He is high profile. Anyway the anti's can get a dig on him they will. Too bad. I lived in Kalifornistan at one time. Honestly, it took a lawyer to read and understand the hunting regulations. Anyway, I had an opportunity to hunt with Ted 5 yrs ago. I enjoyed the heck out of that weekend.


----------



## Team Notyap (Sep 7, 2010)

A True American!! He is what I refer to as "Good People".


----------



## UltraEliteLover (Sep 5, 2009)

Would love to share a hunt with this man. I have the utmost respect for him.


----------



## Bucks170 (Oct 27, 2010)

*Wow*

Wow.. Great interview particularly the most memorable hunt and California issue. Ted really has his priorities straight and he was very well spoken. The California thing is so typical of how our society has become. I never knew all Ted has done for so many and that should be the focus but society dwells on the negative. Hats off to you Ted!!


----------



## joshwhite1204 (Dec 16, 2010)

Uncle TED. thats all there is to say. I would love to meet him and just listen to him talk it would have to make you a better hunter.


----------



## ultraclassic01 (Mar 10, 2006)

Just finished TED, WHITE AND BLUE, A must read for every hunter. It will bring a smile to your face!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i dont relly care if he shot a deer over bait or not. he does so many good things for others and for hunting. he really is well spoken and knows how to get his argument across.


----------

